# Furnished accommodation



## meghan (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi there
I have a fully furnished up market apartment available for monthly rental as from 1st May 2014 in Secunda Mpumalanga.


----------



## meghan (Mar 25, 2014)

*accommodation request*

Hi there
Do u have people in need of accommodation in secunda


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you tried posting on gumtree?


----------



## meghan (Mar 25, 2014)

No no yet


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

That is usually the first step if you want to rent out your place.

I think you might have more luck on gumtree too post some pictures and a price and you will have people calling or e-mailing you.


----------



## meghan (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks for advise will do so now


----------

